# Hilfe ich kann Java nicht installieren!



## schnecketiger (20. Jun 2008)

Hallo ich bin ganz neu im Forum und habe auch schon alles durchwühlt, aber ich habe nichts gefunden was mir weiterhilft.

Seit einigen Wochen konnte ich mehrere Ausführungen, die auf Java basieren nicht mehr öffnen, nun haben mich sogenannte "Spezialisten" darauf gebracht, einfach Java komplett zu deinstallieren und wieder neu aufzuspielen.

Das habe ich gemacht, was aber dazu führte, dass ich es nicht mehr installieren kann, und es kommt die folgende Meldung:


"Dieses Installationspaket konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Lassen Sie den Hersteller der Anwendung überprüfen, ob es sich um ein gültiges Windows Installer- Paket handelt."



Nun sitze ich da und hoffe das einer mir weiterhelfen kann.



Schönen Gruß

Schnecketiger


----------



## CyD (20. Jun 2008)

Kann daran liegen, das der Installer defekt ist.
Lad ihn halt nochmal runter: 
http://www.java.com/de/download/manual.jsp
Könnte Helfen...

gruss 
CyD


----------



## schnecketiger (20. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die superschnelle Antwort.


ich habs gleich probiert und jetzt kommt folgende Meldung:


"Fehler bei der Anwendung von Transformen. Stellen Sie sicher, dass die angegebenen Transformpfade gültig sind."


Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof.

Danke

Schnecketiger


----------



## Atze (20. Jun 2008)

fangen wir mal ganz "unten" an 

was fürn system hast du denn? was für ne java-maschine willst du installieren?


----------



## schnecketiger (20. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

habe XP und benötige java z.B. für comdirect für einige Tools


----------



## Atze (20. Jun 2008)

und du bist sicher, dass mit deinem system alles ok ist? weil java zu installieren, eigentlich eine ziemlich triviale sache ist, eigentlich sollte (gerade unter windows) alles glatt laufen

hast du das system den selber aufgesetzt? wenn ja, wie "frisch" ist das system denn? hast du irgendwas grundsätzliches verändert?


----------



## schnecketiger (20. Jun 2008)

ich weiß dass es eigentlich ganz einfach ist, aber es geht einfach nicht.

Das System wurde vor ca 1,5 Jahren professionell aufgesetzt und es hat bisher auch noch keine Probleme gemacht.

geändert habe ich auch nichts, ausser dass vor ein paar Monaten ein Wurm und ein Virus entdeckt wurde der aber gelöscht wurde.

Habe dann alles überprüft von Viren über Trojaner, Rootkits usw. wobei aber nichts gefunden wurde.


----------



## Atze (20. Jun 2008)

http://www.faq-now.de/php/foren_dokument.php?elter=52

schau da mal nach, bzw versuch mal die sprache bei dir umzustellen, vielleicht liegts ja da dran


----------



## schnecketiger (20. Jun 2008)

Hallo Atze,

danke für den Tip.

Habe die Ländereinstellung überprüft und die passt.

Habe eine alte Javaversion, die 5 er installiert gebracht, aber die Tools auf comdirect öffnen nicht weil es die alte Version ist.


----------



## Atze (23. Jun 2008)

hm, also java 5 installiert er, aber java 6 nicht?

naja, das ist zumindest schonmal ein kleiner fortschritt 

sollte mit der 6er aber auch gehen, vielleicht wenn du die sprache wieder zurückstellst?

ansonsten würd ich mir an deiner stelle wirklich mal überlegen, das system komplett neu aufzusetzen, vielleicht diesmal selbst zu installieren und keine "profis" ran zu lassen. so schwer ist das nämlich nicht


----------



## schnecketiger (23. Jun 2008)

Hallo Atze,
sehr nett dass du dich mit meinem Problem befasst.
Komischerweise haben heute die Tools mit Java 5 geöffnet und es funktioniert, warum auch immer.
Mit  dem Neuinstallieren ist es so eine Sache, denn so gut keine ich mich auch nicht aus.
Nochmals vielen Dank, ich denke ich lass es mal so laufen.

Schnecketiger


----------



## Atze (24. Jun 2008)

ok  freut mich dass du weiterkommst, auch wenn du da komische phänomene auf deinem rechner hast 
trotzdem viel glück


----------

